

Adobe Buys Swiss Company Day Software For $240 Million - brk
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/27/adobe-buys-day-software-240-million/

======
KrisJordan
Interesting tidbit from their about page "Day Software has been a leading
force in the open source community. Day Chief Scientist Roy Fielding was co-
founder of the Apache Software Foundation, author of the Apache Software
license, and creator of the Apache web server." - Roy Fielding also being the
PhD behind REST

~~~
jc-denton
Wow didn't know this..

------
davidw
Day Software also contributes to a variety of Apache projects, such as
"Jackrabbit".

------
dasrecht
Wow that is big news. I hope they don't hollow out the company to just get the
people and the ideas behind the product. it's great (but has also some
caveats).

Their Nosql idea has too great possibilitys.

And of course as stated by Kris they use lots of opensource in their Product.

------
stevoski
Thomas Mueller, the guy behind H2, an all-Java open source RDBMS, also works
for Jackrabbit.

